# Naming space marines



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I want to name my flesh tearers but don't know how to go about it- I'm not very good with coming up with the kinds of names used in 40k
So any help and suggestions welcome
And am I right in saying there was a space marine name generator somewhere around here?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I want to name my flesh tearers but don't know how to go about it- I'm not very good with coming up with the kinds of names used in 40k
> So any help and suggestions welcome
> And am I right in saying there was a space marine name generator somewhere around here?


I went with a theme.

I found that it makes naming marines a touch easier as you can use 'real' names if you like. For instance, I actually used an online baby name generator that had a "Native American" section.


Not quite sure if I put my thought across properly, as I'm pretty wiped at the minute.... :lazy2:


----------



## Vellerix (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, I guess what I would do would be to look at some of the names of the special characters of the blood angels chapter.

Once you have found a few names that you like, go to a baby name website, and search for some of the variants of those names, or names similar to them.

Hope you find what you need


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

The baby name generator is a great idea I didn't even know they existed!
But I found one here and set it to the Hebrew setting


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> set it to the Hebrew setting


Win. That should come up with a few good ones


----------



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

I name each of my squads after a theme; Roman Emperors, Greek Gods, Titans, etc.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I chose Greco-Roman names for my Blood Templars, BA successor. You get some cool, yet familiar names, though I did "borrow" Koris from Dues Encarmine for one of my Death Company. Prior to getting the name Koris, he was respectfully referred to as "Pops."

One problem with historic names is that they tend to have duel meanings. I named my chapter master, Maximilian Ares before realizing I was calling him "Maximum War." Quite the fitting name for him though.


----------



## Orionii (Nov 24, 2012)

In terms of Flesh Tearer names you could always take a look at historical or religious texts. Blood Angels and their successors have a heavily influenced by Roman/Greek names as well as Angelic names such as Dante. 

Hope this helps


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Using the baby name generator I have...

Twins, honourable Zachary and honourable Zakariya (furioso dreds)
Librarian ishary
Sergeants Ezra and silas
Sanguinary priest Aran

I like them and the baby namer works great


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Twins, honourable Zachary and honourable Zakariya


Twins as in they are the same type of dreadnought, or twins as in a blood relationship pre-training?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Blood relationship, I'll have it in the armys fluff that they were both wounded defending some vital object back-back


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty cool 

I have two brothers in my fluff/fiction. One is the company Captain, and the other is his First Sergeant (Company Champion).
Both still 'mobile' though


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I wouldnt call a dreadnought 'immobile' to his face though


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I wouldnt call a dreadnought 'immobile' to his face though


Ha! Very true :grin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

You could use yours and some friends names and 40k-ify them up to fit in for the imprtoant peoples in your army. As an example, Timodious Fury Master of the Grigori or Jaycen Master of the Arch Angels. As names from Tim and Jason.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Blood relationship, I'll have it in the armys fluff that they were both wounded defending some vital object back-back


Cool idea. Glad they did not face the same outcome as Arkio and Rafen. Do you plan to still have them fighting side-by-side? A terrifying prospect and if one were "injured" the other's rage would be awe inspiring. 



High_Seraph said:


> You could use yours and some friends names and 40k-ify them up to fit in for the imprtoant peoples in your army. As an example, Timodious Fury Master of the Grigori or Jaycen Master of the Arch Angels. As names from Tim and Jason.


Jaycen? I've always preferred Jace ... And you have just inspired the name for my Mephiston model. Jace, the Mind-witch!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

acually one has blood talons and one has blood fist and frag cannon, but other than that, i field them together but one smashes tanks and one blends infantry, but great fluff idea!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

The idea with the twins both in dreadnoughts is awesome. I'm afraid I'm going to have to steal it for my Emperor's Children, sorry! Take it as a mark of a great idea.

Personally, my Lord-Commander is going to be called Aeneas. Then he'll have a First Captain named Turnus...


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

i honestly just had the idea when the 2 similar names came up and i just meh, might as well be twins, i didnt think that it was that cool.
but can anyone tell me any create fight for them to fallen in, i cant think of any in _flesh of cretacia_ so im at a loss


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Flesh Tearers would have no shortage of battles to create/choose from. They are often the first to an embattled planet and would therefore see the worse fighting. For them to fight back-to-back would show them to have formidable willpower, given the Flesh Tearers tendency to fall to the Red Thirst in dire battles. But to be worthy of Dreadnought internment, they would have to prove themselves worthy, perhaps protecting Seth himself with their actions.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> But to be worthy of Dreadnought internment, they would have to prove themselves worthy, perhaps protecting Seth himself with their actions.


Perhaps Seth has been laid low somehow, and they are stood over him?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

My flesh tearers are set in the post heresy era- so amit is still their chapter and I believe seth is a captain, maybe they fell protecting amits body during a hunting party on cretacia or something


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> My flesh tearers are set in the post heresy era- so amit is still their chapter and I believe seth is a captain, maybe they fell protecting amits body during a hunting party on cretacia or something


Or Amit. That would be better actually k:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

the long awaited furioso twins!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good 

I love dreadnoughts, but I've done three already and really should move on to something else.....


----------

